# Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?



## Benefitz (9. September 2007)

Mich würde es interessieren in welchen Bundesländern es die Möglichkeit gibt einen Touristenangelschein zu bekommen.
Habe schon vergeblich im web geguckt, ohne eine Übersicht der Länder zu bekommen#q.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jem. mir weiter helfen könnte.#6

Petri Benefitz#a


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Mecklenburg Vorpommern
Land Brandenburg


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Schleswig Holstein gibs sowas auch.


----------



## Stefan6 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

In Schleswig-Holstein für Nord und Ostsee.#h


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (9. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Jep In SWH gibt es sowas vorrausetzung ist aber das man nicht im Bundesland wohnt.


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

In Niedersachsen gibt es überhaupt keine Angelscheinpflicht.
Somit gibt es dort natürlich auch keine "Touristenangelscheine".

Einfach an die freien Gewässer (Nordsee, Elbe etc.) fahren und angeln....
Ob mit oder ohne Boot ist übrigens auch schnuppe.


----------



## Reisender (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Wenn du auf Fehmarn bist, dann ab ins Bürgeramt, Pass und Geld und schon hast du einen !!!

Was ich nur nicht verstehe, es gibt leider keine Infos mit auf den Weg wo Schonmasse oder andere sachen drauf stehen.......ist Verbesserungsbedürftig wie ich meine...#h#h


----------



## GBroder Lothar (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Mindestmaße für SH und Fischerei Regelungen ( z.B. Wattwürmer ausgraben oder ausspülen) stehen immer in der aktuellen KüFO Schleswig Holstein. Mit Google suchen und runterladen.
Bei Baltic Kölln nett fragen, dann bekommst Du die Mindestmaße auf Papier.


----------



## Benefitz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Danke für die vielen Anworten habt mir sehr weiter geholfen.:q
Aber eine frage hätte ich noch, und zwar ob ihr euch sicher seit das man in Niedersachsen keien Angelschein braucht#c

:viketri Benefitz|laola:


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



Benefitz schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Anworten habt mir sehr weiter geholfen.:q
> Aber eine frage hätte ich noch, und zwar ob ihr euch sicher seit das man in Niedersachsen keien Angelschein braucht#c
> 
> :viketri Benefitz|laola:



Klar bin ich mir sicher!

Allerdings gibt es eine kleine Einschränkung:
Als Privathansel darfst Du keine Schlepp- und Stellnetze verwenden.
Dafür darfst Du Reusen (unter 100m Länge) reinschmeissen, bis der Arzt kommt.

Und bevor jetzt ein niedersächsischer Vereinsmeier einen Infarkt erleidet:
DAS GILT ALLES NUR FÜR DIE KÜSTE!


----------



## Benefitz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

vielen Dank :vik:
Find ich super fahren in den Herbstferien nach Dornumersiel und wollen dann mit einem Kutter raus.
Freue mich schon sehr.
Petri Benefitz


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Hallo,
soweit mir bekannt, benötigt man in Niedersachsen keine Erlaubnisscheine für freie Gewässer.
Allerdings wird der Jahresfischereischein und die Sportfischerprüfung benötigt.
Der Touristangelschein z.B. in MeckPomm ersetzt ja auch nicht die Erlaubnis des Gewässerinhabers. Man benötigt also auch den Erlaubnisschein.


----------



## schrauber78 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

@raubangler wenn ich mich nicht täusche, muss man aber nen fischereischein und den sportfischerpass vorweisen können


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @raubangler wenn ich mich nicht täusche, muss man aber nen fischereischein und den sportfischerpass vorweisen können



Nö,
einen Personalausweis.
Alternativ kann man auch diesen Fischereischein zeigen, falls man ihn hat.


----------



## Benefitz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

und was soll ich jetzt machen wenn ich jetzt einfach angele und dann werde ich kontriliert?????????ßßß


----------



## Pfandpirat (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*



Benefitz schrieb:


> und was soll ich jetzt machen wenn ich jetzt einfach angele und dann werde ich kontriliert?????????ßßß



Nachdem dir in Punkto Touristenangelschein geholfen wurde, willst du jetzt wissen was du am besten machst, wenn du beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wirst?
|uhoh:


----------



## schrauber78 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

@benefitz ruf doch einfach mal bei der tourists-info in dornumersiel an und erkundige dich, was du brauchst


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



Benefitz schrieb:


> und was soll ich jetzt machen wenn ich jetzt einfach angele und dann werde ich kontriliert?????????ßßß



Wieso?
Hast Du keinen Personalausweis?

Wobei das mit dem Perso eigentlich nur für die Binnenfischerei gilt, wo es auch um Eigentumsrechte geht.

DENN SELBST IN DER BINNENFISCHEREI BENÖTIGT MAN IN NIEDERSACHSEN KEINEN FISCHEREISCHEIN!!!

Das wird nur von den Vereinsmeiers gefordert.

An der Küste braucht man somit noch nicht einmal den Perso.
Aber den muss man ja eigentlich immer dabei haben.


----------



## Benefitz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

hab zwar kein Personalausweis aber ein Schülerausweiß und einen jugenfischereischein aber ich denke eher an meinen Vater.
aber du bist dir sicher das man keinen Angelschein braucht??
Wurdest du schon kontroliert????? Raubischangler


----------



## Franky (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Moin... Zum Personalausweis gehört dann aber schon noch  "eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis" (vgl. § 57 Niedersächsisches Fischereigesetz). Und ob man die ohne Nachweis über die Sportfischerprüfung ausgestellt bekommt, ist m. E. n. leider sehr fraglich.


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin... Zum Personalausweis gehört dann aber schon noch  "eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis" (vgl. § 57 Niedersächsisches Fischereigesetz). Und ob man die ohne Nachweis über die Sportfischerprüfung ausgestellt bekommt, ist m. E. n. leider sehr fraglich.



Womit wir bei den Berechtigten und somit den Vereinsmeiern sind. Wenn es in der niedersächsischen Binnenfischerei (hier und nur hier gilt das Fischereigesetz) einen Fischereischeinzwang geben sollte, dann ist das reines VEREINSRECHT.

Hier geht es aber nicht um die Binnenfischerei.
An der niedersächsischen Küste ist alles frei!
Ohne Schein, ohne Kontrolle und ohne Stress.
Vereinsmeier haben hier Hausverbot ;-).


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Richtig - niedersächsische Küste war frei, ist frei und so soll das auch bleiben :vik:

Wär ja wohl noch schöner, wenn die uns unsere alten Rechte streitig machen :q


----------



## Benefitz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Also die lage ist die, ich und mein Vater sind gerade dabei den Schein zu machen, ich angele schon 2 Jahre (ich bin 13) mit Jugendfischereischein.
Da ich und meine Familei fast jährlich nach Dornumersiel fahren wollten wir dieses mal auch angel, aber da wir noch in der vorbereitung für den Schein sind habe nur ich einen Jugendschein der mir alleine ja auch nicht hilft. desshalb interessien mich die Niedersächsichen Fischereigesetze.


----------



## Benefitz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

SEIT IHR EUCH 100%ig SICHER DAS MAN AUF DEM KUTTER KEINEN ANGELSCHEIN BENÖTIGT???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

NEIN - WIR SCHREIBEN DASS NUR, UM DIESEN THREAD UNNÖTIG IN DIE LÄNGE ZU ZIEHEN UND DICH ZU VERARXXXXX #q 
 |gr:

Hase - wieviele Leute sollen Dir das denn hier wieoft noch schreiben. Wenn Du das nicht glaubst, ruf beim Kutterkapitän, beim Touristbüro oder bei Horst Köhler an ( De weet dat ook neet ) |supergri|supergri


----------



## Benefitz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

netter gehts nicht
a****


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

Hast es nicht kapiert, nicht ? 

Wie dem auch sei, letztes Mal, dass Du von mir 'ne Antwort kriegst.

Tausendmal die gleiche Frage stellen und die Antworten von uns in Frage stellen.

Wieso fragst Du, wenn Du uns sowieso nicht glaubst ?

Auf jeden Fall wirst Du Dir mit deiner Art hier viele Freunde machen


----------



## noworkteam (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*

um ein wenig wind aus der diskussion zu nehmen....
ich hab´s auch nicht gewusst (nix Fischereischein/Befähigungsnachweis;+|kopfkrat), weil ich ansonsten die niedersächsische Küste zum möglichen Urlaubsziel im Familienrat erklärt hätte..

Und was ist das Schlimmste daran..?

Ich bin ein ursprünglicher Niedersachse in Düsseldorfer Exil |supergri

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wo gibt es Touristenangelscheine?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ich hab´s auch nicht gewusst (nix Fischereischein/Befähigungsnachweis;+|kopfkrat), weil ich ansonsten die niedersächsische Küste zum möglichen Urlaubsziel im Familienrat erklärt hätte..
> 
> 
> Gruss
> ...




Na, das kannst Du doch jederzeit nachholen  :m


----------

